# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Bagi yang butuh Bioball... :)

## hilariusssss

suhu2, dan koikichi semua... saya mau coba menawarkan bioball nih...
berhubung setiap kolam perlu bioball jadi saya coba menyediakan nya bagi pencinta koi semua.. hehe...

jenis nya bioball yang bulet...
seperti bola golf...

ni penampakan nya  :: 



(1 karung isi 2500pc)

nah yang ini yang uda di masukin ke dalam jaring2...

(yang besar isi 1000pc)


(yang kecil isi 350pc)

ini karung nya...


bagi yang minat bisa sms aja ke nomor saya.. hehe...
0857 18 999 823

lokasi saya ada di Green Garden, jakarta barat..
hehe..

thx semua nya  ::   ::   ::

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mich-Joll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paulwi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Kurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## survive

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doekoeh_tiga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rudy sofandi

Tolong pm harga semua tq

----------


## naqiyya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hariw99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Spider_man

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beclge

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dina prima

PM jg ya......

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AirBiru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rifatmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wa2n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e-koi

> yang lain uda di PM ya 
> thx


sekalian pasang harganya aja om daripada capek2 pm hehehe

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekochen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## survive

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

> Originally Posted by TNTWiharto
> 
> Oom Hilari kalau belinya 10.000 pcs dapat discount berapa ? Trims
> 
> 
> PM sent ya om


idem, kalo 20.000 pcs? :P

----------


## evankw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rifatmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## velino syam

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

thx om frans di kedoya...
10 karung bioball sudah dikirim tadi siang...   ::   ::

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sandjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dina prima

bioball 10000pcs sudah diterima.
thks...

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bimo bs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## twahyono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pasek

biobal kecil 2500 pcs+jaring+ongkir Denpasar jadinya berapa ya om

----------


## Pratama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## W1nky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## janan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cusitay

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danke76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

> Originally Posted by hilariusssss
> 
> bioball golf besar 195/pc
> brush 50cm 35rb
> brush 80cm 40rb
> japmat 2m x 1m x 3,4cm 850rb
> 
> for reseller and pengambilan quantity plz sms 4 special price 
> 
> ...


uda di PM ya  ::

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paulwi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anthon Swedianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YOEDI RINALDI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

> tlg di pm juga ya om
> tq





> PM ya om? sekalian ongkir ke Probolinggo ( Ja-Tim ). Thanks





> Tolong PM juga om harganya. Tks


PM sent semua  ::

----------


## zakaria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## HnZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

